

Ask HN:do you read other's code? - gryn010

hi i'm a 17 years old guy who have started programming in my free time using the java programming  language . recently i got a little curious about wenether programmers tend read code that they haven't written (open source project on the web ?) so i touht to ask the HN community.
 do you read other's code ? if yes how often ? and do you apreciate that moment or is it just to get to how to make something specific?
======
darkgaro
Reading other developers code could be the best way to learn programming. You
always find some creative way someone did to solve a problem.

------
mh_yam
I work as a software developer. I would say that I read other people's code
quite often, depending on what I am doing.

------
garysieling
As a developer, we review each other's code to spread knowledge across the
team and catch mistakes early.

------
dragonbonheur
Downloading and unzipping code can be a hassle, so I just head over to
Pastebin and read code there.

------
maxaf
At work I read about 10x more code than I write.

